# Solar-energy project vs. endangered desert tortoises



## News Bot (Jan 17, 2010)

*Published On:* 17-Jan-10 06:00 AM
*Source:* digg
*Category:* Environment

On a strip of California's Mojave Desert, two dozen rare tortoises could stand in the way of a sprawling solar-energy complex in a case that highlights mounting tensions between wilderness conservation and the nation's quest for cleaner power.












*Go to digg Page*


----------



## cris (Jan 17, 2010)

A good thing to consider for all those who think we can just switch all our power to renewable energy over night without causing damage. renable energy is good, but it also comes at a cost. Nuclear power is the best environmentaly solution available now, its just a matter of getting it right.


----------

